# Longines Record - General Concensus?



## Casio_mechs (Nov 26, 2012)

I am in love with this watch

I currently have a black Casio Oceanus and a gator strap open heart Tissot and I wanted a classier dress watch in silver.

I have wanted a Longines for a while, and I was originally looking at the Hydroquests. But I found them to be a bit bulky

My only problem with the Longines Record - is that I have not seen many reviews or much info about the watch anywhere. :-s Is it considered a well liked piece? Well rated?

I only ask this because I don't want it to drastically reduce in price due to its popularity. I can wait a month or two really


----------



## Oarngepeel (Feb 7, 2015)

You already said it yourself...you are in love with that watch. Buy it, wear it, love it.

I think its a fantastic watch.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Like it, get it.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

It's pretty good to see that the Swatch group is pushing Longines up with COSC movements but I have to admit that besides the movement the rest of this watch looks bland to me.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Even though I have a 7.5" wrist I find myself attracted to the Record with the blue dial and polished silver colored hands. "Out of this world" I can only blame the person who posted the review on You Tube by the name of MyWatchRu-TV, entitled Longines Record. It's a blue dial Record, and to me it's beauty and is very high on the bar. The only thing that I'm wondering is by the watch being a Chronometer will it cost more to have scheduled maintenance done to it? This is my only question. Other than that I find this watch to be so darn sharp and will let some of my fold go to fund. Of course I also like the Heritage 1945, and the Flagship series. But this one is a winner to me.


----------



## 707mm2 (Aug 23, 2018)

> The only thing that I'm wondering is by the watch being a Chronometer will it cost more to have scheduled maintenance done to it?


A chronometer rated movement requires the exact same maintenance as a "regular" one.


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

I just received my Record approx 2 weeks ago. I ordered mine last Dec 2017 from Topper's Jewelers and there was quite the back order. Topper's really worked with my on pricing and the service was excellent. I really took a flyer on this watch as I was unable to see it in the metal anywhere. My local Jared is a Longines AD but I wasn't too impressed with them. The manager of the watch section wasn't particularly knowledgeable about this watch and I was surprised at how limited her overall knowledge was in regards to mechanical watches in general. She was nice enough but when I broached the subject of pricing, she didn't seem to think there was much room between MSRP and a sale.

So far, its an excellent time keeper, 1-1/2 weeks on the wrist every day with the exception of last Friday, it is spot on and I have not had to adjust the time. I was looking for a more dressier piece for my collection and the Record seemed to be everything I was looking for. Approx 60hr p/r, very nice bracelet, nicely decorated chronometer movement, front and rear sapphire crystal and nice wrist presence. I ordered the 38.5mm case size and it does wear a bit large due to the small bezel and perhaps the silver dial but is not a problem on my 7" wrist.

I really like some of the Longines pieces however when I saw they were creating a COSC certified chronometer, I thought its my time to buy a more upscale piece.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Your picture makes the watch look much better. Congrats on the watch.

Re: Jared's. I've found them hit or miss. My local Jared's has a nice selection of watches (they just added Bremont) but unfortunately the sales people that somewhat knew watches are gone. I've spent enough time (and money) there, though, that some of the others still will provide good help. I can usually get them to give 10-15%, but beyond that it has to be some sort of promotion. I have gotten some good deals there, though. It just takes time.


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

rfortson said:


> Your picture makes the watch look much better. Congrats on the watch.
> 
> Re: Jared's. I've found them hit or miss. My local Jared's has a nice selection of watches (they just added Bremont) but unfortunately the sales people that somewhat knew watches are gone. I've spent enough time (and money) there, though, that some of the others still will provide good help. I can usually get them to give 10-15%, but beyond that it has to be some sort of promotion. I have gotten some good deals there, though. It just takes time.


Yeah, they were very nice for sure but not a great selection of watches. A couple of TAG's, Omega's, and Longines and they used to have Oris. The manager seemed to think I could get approx 10% but honestly, Topper did much better.

The watch is very nice, it is just the right size, nobody would say flashy but that's perfect for me. Its understated and really looks better on the wrist than in my crappy pix. The dial is a beautiful silver sunburst with really nicely polished applied indices that reflect the light and add a bit of pop. I've always fancied blue faced watches, I thought it was time for something completely different. Geez, that sounded like Monty Python


----------



## 707mm2 (Aug 23, 2018)

> I really like some of the Longines pieces however when I saw they were creating a COSC certified chronometer, I thought its my time to buy a more upscale piece.


Did you know Longines already made chronometers in the past ? Not only they were of much higher grade than the "swatch" new ones, but you can buy them for much less, service included...


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

707mm2 said:


> Did you know Longines already made chronometers in the past ? Not only they were of much higher grade than the "swatch" new ones, but you can buy them for much less, service included...


Nope, didn't know that tbh. I really liked the "vibe" of this particular model and so far it hasn't dissapointed.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

sailon01 said:


> I just received my Record approx 2 weeks ago. I ordered mine last Dec 2017 from Topper's Jewelers and there was quite the back order. Topper's really worked with my on pricing and the service was excellent. I really took a flyer on this watch as I was unable to see it in the metal anywhere. My local Jared is a Longines AD but I wasn't too impressed with them. The manager of the watch section wasn't particularly knowledgeable about this watch and I was surprised at how limited her overall knowledge was in regards to mechanical watches in general. She was nice enough but when I broached the subject of pricing, she didn't seem to think there was much room between MSRP and a sale.
> 
> So far, its an excellent time keeper, 1-1/2 weeks on the wrist every day with the exception of last Friday, it is spot on and I have not had to adjust the time. I was looking for a more dressier piece for my collection and the Record seemed to be everything I was looking for. Approx 60hr p/r, very nice bracelet, nicely decorated chronometer movement, front and rear sapphire crystal and nice wrist presence. I ordered the 38.5mm case size and it does wear a bit large due to the small bezel and perhaps the silver dial but is not a problem on my 7" wrist.
> 
> ...


wow really stunning in real life
I got my Longines last October and its a keeper, crazy accurate too


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

sailon01 said:


> I just received my Record approx 2 weeks ago. I ordered mine last Dec 2017 from Topper's Jewelers and there was quite the back order. Topper's really worked with my on pricing and the service was excellent. I really took a flyer on this watch as I was unable to see it in the metal anywhere. My local Jared is a Longines AD but I wasn't too impressed with them. The manager of the watch section wasn't particularly knowledgeable about this watch and I was surprised at how limited her overall knowledge was in regards to mechanical watches in general. She was nice enough but when I broached the subject of pricing, she didn't seem to think there was much room between MSRP and a sale.
> 
> So far, its an excellent time keeper, 1-1/2 weeks on the wrist every day with the exception of last Friday, it is spot on and I have not had to adjust the time. I was looking for a more dressier piece for my collection and the Record seemed to be everything I was looking for. Approx 60hr p/r, very nice bracelet, nicely decorated chronometer movement, front and rear sapphire crystal and nice wrist presence. I ordered the 38.5mm case size and it does wear a bit large due to the small bezel and perhaps the silver dial but is not a problem on my 7" wrist.
> 
> ...


Lovely piece! What's the lug to lug measurement of that 38.5mm record?


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

commanche said:


> Lovely piece! What's the lug to lug measurement of that 38.5mm record?


I just measured it and it was approx 46mm; my measurement was not with a caliper only a ruler so could be slightly off. They curve down nicely and are very comfortable.


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

I think they are very nice dress watch, equally nice on bracelet or strap. The ETA movement is finished very nicely and is exclusive to Longines, which makes it almost in-house. I feel that Tudor is trying to copy this watch with the new similarly priced Tudor 1926, but don't think it looks quite as nice. Also I think this is a better movement and it's on display. Another watch you might look at is the new Baumatic, which also has a nicely finished, in-house movement, with more hi-tech features. Maybe a slightly more prestigious brand, but also about $600 more.


----------



## Simcatart (May 5, 2021)

Casio_mechs said:


> I am in love with this watch
> 
> I currently have a black Casio Oceanus and a gator strap open heart Tissot and I wanted a classier dress watch in silver.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Beware!
I bought a beautiful diamond Record Collection watch in January 2012. I upgraded my choice from the cheaper Conquest because I was told it would be very accurate. Not so. It lost a full minute in the first week of purchase and has continued to lose at least a minute a week since then. I'm bitterly disappointed, not only with the performance of the watch but the inability of Longines Customer Care to acknowledge my inconvenience, choosing to send me a pro forma letter, followed by a request to return my diamond watch by mail!!. Increasingly sycophantic messages and emails have been sent to me. Pretty words....It's a dud and I want it replaced. After my experience I wouldn't go near anything under the Swatch banner. I had a very reliable TAG, and currently looking at a Breitling.....very cautiously however, I've been burnt.


----------

